# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Xem tấm card khơi dậy 100 năm lịch sử Nintendo

## thanhvan

Before Mario là một trang web chuyên về những thông tin có liên quan tới hãng game lớn nhất Nhật Bản - *Nintendo*, nhưng là thông tin ở thời kì mà *Nintendo* vẫn còn đang là một công ty sản xuất đồ chơi thay vì hình ảnh quen thuộc hiện nay. Khởi đầu bằng việc sản xuất tú lơ khơ năm 1889 (tức cách đây 125 năm), phải cho tới 1979 hãng mới bắt đầu tiến vào lĩnh vực trò chơi điện tử và trong suốt khoảng thời gian đó, lẽ dĩ nhiên *Nintendo* vẫn để lại nhiều dấn ấn cho tới tận bây giờ.
Erik Voskuil, người quản lý trang Before Mario mới đây vừa đăng tải một số tấm hình chụp về món đồ khá thú vị có trong bộ sưu tập của mình - tấm cardvisit của công ty *Nintendo* năm 1915. Với kích thước 24x14, mặt sau của chiếc thẻ ít nhất đã 100 tuổi này còn in thêm bộ lịch nhỏ dành cho năm Taisho 4 - thời kì mà hoàng đế Nhật Bản Taisho vẫn đang nắm quyền.

Thông tin công ty in ở mặt trước. Lúc này nó vẫn được gọi là Yamauchi Nintendo - đặt theo tên chủ tịch Yamauchi Hiroshi.



Và lịch ở đằng sau.









Mặt trước sau khi đã được Photoshop lại để làm rõ.





Logo hình tròn đã được Nintendo in trên các bộ bài mình sản xuất trong quá khứ và thậm chí hiện nay vẫn còn tồn tại.



Card Factory: Nhà máy sản xuất tú lơ khơ.



Dòng chữ đỏ tiếng Nhật phía dưới cũng có nghĩa tương tự.



Còn dòng chữ này đọc từ phải sang trái là: Yama-uchi-Nin-ten-do. Cái tên này tồn tại đến năm 1950 sau đó mới đổi thành Nintendo như hiện nay.



Thông tin về đường dây điện thoại của Nintendo. Shimo là một khu vực ở Kyoto.



Và 2 tài khoản ngân hàng, một ở Osaka và một ở Tokyo.



Đây là địa chỉ trụ sở đầu tiên của Nintendo.



Và hình ảnh của nó chụp năm 2004 trước khi bị phá bỏ để lấy chỗ xây bãi đỗ xe.


Nguồn: BeforeMario
*>> 9 phần mềm giả lập đưa game thủ 'trở về tuổi thơ dữ dội'*

----------

